# Acer Aspire E11 Problemas de arranque



## papirrin (Ago 24, 2015)

Me trajeron a revisar un netbook, acer Aspire E11, que creo que tiene problemas de mother board, no detecta el disco duro(y si lo tiene), hace un pitidillo medio raro y si cargo desde el hirens me sale la tradicional pantalla azul de windows.

segun tengo entendido ese tipo de PCs sufren mucho de calentantamiento y se desolda el procesador o algun otro componente...

¿creen que vaya por ahi el problema?

Video de la falla:


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 24, 2015)

1) Dependiendo del tiempo que tenga la máquina, no vendría mal, hacer una limpieza general, quitar el disipador, limpiar la grasa térmica, y cambiarla. Esto es una medida que nunca está demás, sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta, que no te detecta el HD.


2) luego puedes probar el HD en otra máquina, pero si se planta también el booteable, es un signo de temperatura elevada.(aunque podría ser un conflicto de drivers).



Hay más tareas para encarar, pero vamos por partes(dijo Jack).


----------



## papirrin (Ago 24, 2015)

> 1) Dependiendo del tiempo que tenga la máquina, no vendría mal, hacer una limpieza general, quitar el disipador, limpiar la grasa térmica, y cambiarla. Esto es una medida que nunca está demás, sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta, que no te detecta el HD.



al parecer no es una maquina muy nueva, pero a juzgar por el teclado le han dado poco uso, ya la desarme y se ve bastante limpio el mobo, quite el disipador y ya le puse nuevo y sigue igual.



> 2) luego puedes probar el HD en otra máquina, pero si se planta también el booteable, es un signo de temperatura elevada.(aunque podría ser un conflicto de drivers).



ahi esta lo raro, cargo el hiren's y todo va bien, pero el pitidillo que se oye al parecer si es el disco duro, porque no tiene ninguna otra parte movil y ya desconecte las bocinas, y el pitidillo coincide casi con la entrada del mini windows XP del Hirens, ¿sera que necesita un disco duro para arrancar?

no tengo donde probar ese tipo de discos duros es un sata creo de 250 GB para netbook (de los chiquititos)

¿se pueden probar esos en una desktop normal?

el disco es este:


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 24, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> al parecer no es una maquina muy nueva, pero a juzgar por el teclado le han dado poco uso, ya la desarme y se ve bastante limpio el mobo, quite el disipador y ya le puse nuevo y sigue igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si el tamaño del conector es igual...

¿Por qué no?

La interfaz, es la misma.


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2015)

Por lo que dices, parece que el disco está mal (Pitidillo), prueba lo que te ha sugerido p p p
También puedes medir en el conector de placa los siguientes valores con el disco en funcionamiento:



Los 12 Volt, puede que los use, puede que no. Pero los 3 y 5 son obligatorios.


Igualmente, una actualización de BIOS con la aplicación que ofrece la página de soporte no estaría de mas, creo que tu modelo es el E 3 112M, pero compruébalo. Comprueba también la pila de 3 Volt de la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 25, 2015)

> Los 12 Volt, puede que los use,



ya lo cheque y efectivamente los 12v no los usa, los demas si son  iguales



> Igualmente, una actualización de BIOS con la aplicación que ofrece la página de soporte no estaría de mas,


a todas las maquinas que les he actualizado el Bios lo he echo desde windows pero esta maquina no me deja entrar, por eso la intencion de entrar con el Hirens, voy a investigar si hay algun otro metodo porque tampoco entra en DOS.

Lo de la pila si lo habia comprobado y funciona correctamente, me arroja 2.89V y cuando la quite si perdio la configuracion del BIOS y con la pila la mantiene.

pues entonces le meto el disco duro al PC y veremos que pasa XD

EDITO:

ya meti el HDD al PC (desktop) y tampoco me lo detecta, asi que una de dos o no sirve o no son compatibles, aunque me inclino porque no sirva.



> creo que tu modelo es el E 3 112M, pero compruébalo.


 si es ese mismo


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> a todas las maquinas que les he actualizado el Bios lo he echo desde windows pero esta maquina no me deja entrar, por eso la intencion de entrar con el Hirens, voy a investigar si hay algun otro metodo porque tampoco entra en DOS.



¿No tienes un pendrive con Linux autoarrancable?
Hay actualizaciones de BIOS desde una memoria por USB bootables, no se si Acer la ha publicado para éste modelo.



papirrin dijo:


> ya meti el HDD al PC (desktop) y tampoco me lo detecta, asi que una de dos o no sirve o no son compatibles, aunque me inclino porque no sirva.
> si es ese mismo



HDD R.I.P  

Saludos.


----------

